# 1960 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2015)

Just got this Saturday. It looked better in the pictures the guy sent me, but you'll have that. Trying to decide what all I want to do with it. I thought about putting some new tires on it. (Will 26x1.75 absolutely NOT fit?) The horn is gone and everything needs cleaning and greasing. The front rack is bent and the rear one is quite rusty. The two speed does appear to work, but everything seems quite sluggish.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't know what you paid, but I would save that bike based on the parts you have. The correct Schwinn Westwind tires are avilable in reproduction. Some elbow grease, a little service, and a few parts and you'll have a nice rider. I like it.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2015)

I had a restored 1966 Murray Jet Fire that I traded him. Ever had to get into one of the 2 speed hubs? This one needs serviced. Not sure if I want to open it up or just try to force some oil in it and make it work smoother. It does work, but seems sluggish.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2015)

wrongway said:


> I had a restored 1966 Murray Jet Fire that I traded him. Ever had to get into one of the 2 speed hubs? *This one needs serviced. *Not sure if I want to open it up or just try to force some oil in it and make it work smoother. It does work, but seems sluggish.




I would start with properly routing and clamping the shifter cable first. After cleaning and lubing it.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 29, 2015)

I would be interested in seeing the proper routing. Any pictures? I'm not completely new to this sort of shifting as I have Sturmey Archer three speeds.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jun 30, 2015)

hope this helps....


----------



## wrongway (Jun 30, 2015)

Yep! That's exactly how I set mine up after I took those pictures. It appears that the cable goes to the left (non-drive side) of the seat post tube. Is that correct?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 30, 2015)

It should go between the seat mast tube and the sprocket.  This is a girls but boys are the same:


http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Repair/1969-70/Controls/69RepairControls679.htm

26 X 1.75  will NOT fit.


----------

